# Eye Wash



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I've used a strong tea (no sugar or anything of course :wink: , preferably warm) on my horses and dogs.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

We've used to clean everybody's eyes with chamomile tea, but vet told me not to, because there are tiny pieces in the tea and it could hurt the eye. Saline works fine


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep, I don't think you can beat Saline for use in the eye. 
It is formulated to be just like our natural tears, does not sting, and it is not expensive either.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

I use teabags on the eyes of the horses I work with, especially if they are at all swollen, it seems to be really soothing. I did this just yesterday, on my bosses dressage horse you banged her eye in her box and had made it all swell up.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The nice bottle of saline from the store works great as an eye wash/rinse. So cheap that there is no reason to look for an alternative.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Not worried about price just wondering if something was better. Sounds like theres not, though I will remember the tea bag for the swelling. My question there is how to do KEEP it there? Surgical tape, perhaps? Thanks everyone!


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> The nice bottle of saline from the store works great as an eye wash/rinse. So cheap that there is no reason to look for an alternative.


Not worried about price just wondering if something was better. Sounds like theres not, though I will remember the tea bag for the swelling. My question there is how to do KEEP it there? Surgical tape, perhaps? Thanks everyone!


----------



## wiseolegoat1 (Jul 22, 2015)

I use boric acid eye wash for all my animals with an eye problem. Usually clears up in a few days. If not then try terramycin or call the vet for exam and prescription antibiotics. Boric acid solution was used extensively in the 40s and 50s when medical insurance was not always available or affordable. It is easy to keep on hand and way less expensive than more modern ointments. Most pharmacies carry boric acid powder, use a teaspoon of powder to a pint of hot water, shake in a jar till all is disolved and use either lukewarm or cool. On really difficult horses i just soak a corner of a clean towel and hold to affected eye for about 10 min twice a day for two days. On more cooperative horses you can squeeze 3 or 4 ml in the eye a few times a day. It makes an inhospitable environment for bacteria or fungus to live so infection is cured over cuople days. If cornea is scratched, then antibiotic ointments are in order. Fly masks are always a good idea if you are treating any kind of eye problems.


----------

